# Guys i know this forum is for budgies but i need to ask something about red vented bulbul.Sorry for abusive word



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

Yesterday evening some boys got me a nest with 2 baby red vented bulbuls.We rehabiliitated them and waited for their parents.They abandoned them and boys were trying to kill them so i got them home.i gave them wheat+water+millets.Theyy were happy and still are.My budgies are **** jealous but i am still a lil concerned about their age,food and bath.Pls help


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

These are wild birds and should not be housed around your budgies and should be turned over to a someone that does wildlife rehab. If you are going to continue to feed them you need to find out what their natural diet is, not all birds are seed eaters, and try to feed them as close to their natural diet as possible.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody is 100% correct. Exposing your budgies to other birds (and ESPECIALLY wild birds) can brings a big risk of illness for your budgies.
This is why quarantine is SO IMPORTANT any time you bring a new bird into your home.
Take the wild birds and put them in a different cage as far away from your budgies as possible.

Please find a wildlife rehabilitator and have them take over the care of the wild birds right away.*


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

umm as of rehabililator i didn't find any.Those babies had started to fly around the room and would occasionally jump on my mum.They are fledgings who were about to learn to fly but there nest was displaced.Today during early morning I placed them on their nest on a safe spot on a tree.Three adult red-vented bulbuls were eager to meet them and as we left we saw them feeding the baby birds.I was happy and satisfied.A couple of hours later when I checked there was no dead body or bones around and while taking a round of my society I found that those 3 bulbuls were still around protecting the 2 babies.They are in safehands now  Lemon and Skittles are fine as usual and were quarantined as well.
Thanks for ur concerns


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad everything worked out well for all the birds concerned!*


----------

